# Decent dry lot size?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

bump???


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

////////////


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

The rule of thumb that I have heard is that one horse should have about a 100 x 100 area so that they have enough space to really stretch their legs a bit. With two horses, you might want to do something a little larger (although I wouldn't say that you'd have to go so far as to double it).

In terms of making it more attractive, you can put down some cedar hogfuel, which will serve to keep the mud at bay. It needs to be cedar hog fuel as opposed to any other type of wood because cedar has a natural anti-rot property. If you get hog fuel that isn't cedar, it will break down into terribly horrible muck in just a year or two.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Eolith said:


> The rule of thumb that I have heard is that one horse should have about a 100 x 100 area so that they have enough space to really stretch their legs a bit. With two horses, you might want to do something a little larger (although I wouldn't say that you'd have to go so far as to double it).
> 
> In terms of making it more attractive, you can put down some cedar hogfuel, which will serve to keep the mud at bay. It needs to be cedar hog fuel as opposed to any other type of wood because cedar has a natural anti-rot property. If you get hog fuel that isn't cedar, it will break down into terribly horrible muck in just a year or two.


 They would get daily turnout in a roomy pasture. shouldnt that size be enough for nighttime and in really bad weather?


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I would think that's ok. Sounds like we keep ours pretty similarly, and mine aren't kept in a large area, but get turnout a lot.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

When my friends got their 2 horses last fall, they kept them in a 50 or 60 ft diameter roundpen all winter without any additional turnout and it worked ok. They didnt have enough time to fence a larger area because we got snow a few weeks later.
If that worked for them then the drylot size I want to have _should_ work too.:wink:
I want to use electric fencing in the drylot. would that work?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I used one strand of electric rope for the horses in a dry lot for a few months over winter. Kept the outer perimeter fence gate closed at all times as Candy would run right through it, but if you have horses that respect it, it is great! It was a bit of an emergency thing. We had good pasture, Candy ran through two strands of electric, Casey followed, they tramped through our neighbors yard and walked down a busy road for two miles. Animal control people caught them, called us, and we had to put them somewhere inside of our yard with our 7 foot woven wire fence. For two horses their pen was 100 feet long, half of it was 40' the other have 60' wide. 

The problem with those smaller pens is that horses have room to exercise, but they won't exercise- at least in my experience. Since you have a pasture for them, 60x80 would be plenty. You could go smaller with two 20x20 pens (or even smaller) for each horse if you wanted, but I wouldn't want to go very much smaller than 40x80 or 60x60 for two horses that got along alright...


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> I used one strand of electric rope for the horses in a dry lot for a few months over winter. Kept the outer perimeter fence gate closed at all times as Candy would run right through it, but if you have horses that respect it, it is great! It was a bit of an emergency thing. We had good pasture, Candy ran through two strands of electric, Casey followed, they tramped through our neighbors yard and walked down a busy road for two miles. Animal control people caught them, called us, and we had to put them somewhere inside of our yard with our 7 foot woven wire fence. For two horses their pen was 100 feet long, half of it was 40' the other have 60' wide.
> 
> The problem with those smaller pens is that horses have room to exercise, but they won't exercise- at least in my experience. Since you have a pasture for them, *60x80 would be plenty*. You could go smaller with two 20x20 pens (or even smaller) for each horse if you wanted, but I wouldn't want to go very much smaller than 40x80 or 60x60 for two horses that got along alright...


 *That sounds Great, thanks*.


----------

